# Free CRC Vouchers



## brokenflipflop (25 Sep 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've got 2 x £10 off vouchers from Chain Reaction Cycles. The minimum spend is £75 per voucher and they are only valid for 2 weeks from date I received them (So about another 12 days).

I'm trying to ween myself off my internet shop cycle part buying addiction and giving these away is the first step on my road to recovery



The second step is to actually go out and ride the bloody bike



Seriously though, I'm not 100% sure they'll only work exclusively on my account cos I've never used any before but what's the worst that can happen - just chuck 'em out if they don't work.

Finally, I'll post them out for nowt as well.


----------



## heliphil (26 Sep 2011)

I'll give them a go - unfortunately I have to spend some money with CRC this week


----------



## brokenflipflop (26 Sep 2011)

heliphil said:


> I'll give them a go - unfortunately I have to spend some money with CRC this week



Ok Mate,

My E-Mail is rob99.seddon@btinternet.com. 

I'll e-mail you the voucher code which you should use at the checkout to redeem.

I don't know why I said I'd post them - obviously no need as you just require the code on the voucher.

I just hope it works.


----------



## brokenflipflop (26 Sep 2011)

heliphil said:


> I'll give them a go - unfortunately I have to spend some money with CRC this week



E-mail me and I'll E-mail you back the code.


----------

